# EGD with biopsy in esophagus and stomach



## lisagarza29@yahoo.com (Jun 5, 2014)

How should I code this EGD with a biopsy done in the esophagus and the antrum? Would it be 43239 once or twice?


----------



## Kisalyn (Jun 16, 2014)

*43239* Esophagogastroduodenoscopy, flexible, transoral; with biopsy, single or multiple 

The description is your clue. Whether the physician biopsied once or multiple during an EGD, you'll claim the service once.

It also has an MUE of 1.


----------



## lisagarza29@yahoo.com (Jul 16, 2014)

*Thank you*

Good morning,

Thank you so much for your help! I had another question EGD with polypectomy by snare technique and biopsy with cold bx forceps both of stomacgh. Would this be 43239 as well or would it be two codes for ea technique used?


----------



## Kisalyn (Jul 16, 2014)

Both snare and biopsy is reportable if they were performed on separate lesions or sites. The documentation will need to be specific, especially if insurance requests notes.

I suggest reading the NCCI general policies and the policies listed right before the digestive system chapter. You can find the NCCI policy on the CMS website.


----------



## thrower4899 (Mar 7, 2017)

*Esophagogastroduodenoscopy, flexible, transoral; with biopsy, single or multiple*

what is the ICD10 PCS  code   please help


----------

